# Jet Jon advice



## tonka329 (Jul 28, 2014)

I seen these built with 36" wide Jon's up to 48". I'm looking to go as wide as possible. Maybe a 56" wide and go with the extra horsepower. Looking to find a decent 4 stroke donor ski so I won't have to worry about a premix pump failing or fouling plugs. I've always been a 4 stroke fan. Even when I raced ATV's. I'm not wanting to put in a 60 horse and look back and say, I should have done the 110hp engine. I want the space and the power right off the get go. Especially with my wife and a 12 and 9 year old... Let me know your opinions. No offense taken from the newbie!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 28, 2014)

First and foremost, you need to decide what your hull 'needs' to do and then make a list of things you'd 'like' it to do. Where are you using it, what are you doing?

Without that info anything we suggest is irrelevant.

Honestly, anything over 30 mph just makes a larger hole in the bottom when you hit. I built mine to launch flat, turn quick and not sink when I chop the throttle. I lost speed compared to the shorter version but I also avoid the bottom easier.


----------



## amk (Jul 28, 2014)

You building yourself?


----------



## tonka329 (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess a few details would help... Have a river that gets pretty shallow in many spots. Old coal strip mines, and Sportsman clubs are where I usually fish. I would be on the river where other boats will be also so, I will be dealing with wake but, not too much on that side of the river. I was thinking a mod v? Maybe along the lines of an old Bass Tracker? Just trying to get a general idea on where and what to keep my eye out for. Yes, I will be building it myself.


G3 1652 Side Console looks like a pretty sweet platform! Not sure of the price also... :shock:


----------



## tonka329 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok. A few look really good to me. 

- Alumacraft MV1756SC or the Waterfowler

- Express HD17DDP

- Lowe 1756 Utility

Now, on the welded models, is it just the external that's welded? Or are the benches welded in as well?
Sorry for sounding like a dumbass. It's all new to me


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 29, 2014)

First boat for this type of fishing?

If so, I highly recommend a used hull for a conversion. One because it sucks less to ruin a cheaper used hull if your build goes wrong and two because it'll suck even less to tear holes in your used hull vs. a newer hull.

Metal thickness doesn't matter a whole lot to old man river, just the thicker stuff is a tiny bit easier to weld back together.

2 place bass fishing, 1448 is about the shortest I'd go. Mine at a 1748 is pretty comfortable. I seldom if ever hear the whoosh of a lure go by my head being nine feet from the other guy.

Wider and longer does require more power. Mine at 85 hp is plenty.


----------



## tonka329 (Jul 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361400#p361400 said:


> Ranchero50 » 29 Jul 2014, 07:03[/url]"]First boat for this type of fishing?
> 
> If so, I highly recommend a used hull for a conversion. One because it sucks less to ruin a cheaper used hull if your build goes wrong and two because it'll suck even less to tear holes in your used hull vs. a newer hull.
> 
> ...






I've thought of the new hull being cut also but, I will have Mitchell Fabrication on my side and the tools there to accompany the conversion. I'll most likely will stick with an older Bass Tracker or larger Mod V for the first time around


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got a 60hp 2 stroke and I find it to be plenty powerful. I can get up to about 25mph.


----------



## tonka329 (Jul 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361504#p361504 said:


> thenextlevel » 29 Jul 2014, 20:42[/url]"]I've got a 60hp 2 stroke and I find it to be plenty powerful. I can get up to about 25mph.




How big is the hull?


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 30, 2014)

It's a flat bottomed boat


----------



## tonka329 (Jul 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361614#p361614 said:


> thenextlevel » 30 Jul 2014, 18:43[/url]"]It's a flat bottomed boat




What is the boats measurments? I may stick along the lines of a mod v. An older Bass Tracker maybe


----------

